# Can I grow plants in play sand?



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So I have a 20" tall 40 gal tank and I want to add a touch of live plants. Something grassy and not too tall. I have playsand as substrate too.

Question 1: What plant species would you suggest

Question 2: Will the plants grow in play sand or would I have to change that?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

sonardesigns1 said:


> So I have a 20" tall 40 gal tank and I want to add a touch of live plants. Something grassy and not too tall. I have playsand as substrate too.
> 
> Question 1: What plant species would you suggest
> 
> Question 2: Will the plants grow in play sand or would I have to change that?


2. In a word, yes. However, you will probably need to add root fertilizer tabs since sand does not have a high CEC rating and has marginal mineral content.

1: Not sure, but I would go stem plants like wisteria, java fern, maybe some giant hygro, etc.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

yes you can.

For guppies/platties that is really all you need.

But IME you need to have a layer of peat moss for other fish like neon tetras.

IME the peat moss keeps carbonate hardness around 4 degrees.


----------



## wartown72 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was told you were not suppose to put plants in sand because it would pack down over time and mess with root growrh, and it would trap gases. Idk if its true though


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

wartown72 said:


> I was told you were not suppose to put plants in sand because it would pack down over time and mess with root growrh, and it would trap gases. Idk if its true though


True. But nothing some MTS (snails) and or lightly dragging a stick through some of the substrate @ water changes won't fix. (probably doesn't need to be done often.)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am growing plants in a tank with play sand, so yea you can.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

On the play sand, short answer, yes you can. this tank has play sand, and i havnt been fertilizing it in any way for quite some time.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

and jccaclimber had to pull out the big guns! Great tank btw.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A good grassy plant that does love some nice play sand is chain sword.It doesnt require high lighting and once it takes off it will fill in very nicely.IMO if you have enough happy plants,then actually digging their roots through the sand(not to mention you pulling some out or moving them about sometimes)will keep it from going too compact.I have sand in every tank but one(mines blasting sand though) and I dont worry about the compaction.


----------



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So it looks conclusive that I can do it. Thanks for the info wise ones. Nice tanks. I will post my tanks progress.


----------

